# Tunnel Stopovers



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm lookin for an overnight halt near the tunnel for an early start (4.30am) on the way out and the way back. Any suggestions?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Aire You Go*

Hello,

Ici Mon Ami - Aire De Camping Car Calais Centre Ville

Trev.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel stopovers*

Hi

You cold stop at Maidstone Service Area, (check tariff) or, Tesco's supermarket. The latter is just a mile or so past the tunnel, but you can double back to get to the terminal. 
R


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

On the way out, I regularly stop over on the Marine Parade at Dover, whether I am taking the tunnel or ferry. Its a few miles back to Folkestone from Dover, but no big deal. Marine Parade works well for me because there is always space and the pub attached to the Premier Travel Lodge is just across the road, with good food and atmosphere. There are usually several other motorhomes or caravans also staying in the road.

On the Calais side, the aires on the water at Cannes or near Nauticaa at Boulogne work well every time. There is always space and the Calais aire has a full service point. NO facilities at Boulogne, but a great location right on the water and just a short walk from the town.


----------

